# Subs not working?



## Eve0ftheattack (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a '97 VW Jetta Trek and am trying to install a sound system. I have 2 12' 1200w Sony Xplod subs, a 1000w Xplod amp, and an 1800w Capacitor along with an Xplod head unit. I have all the wiring in and the subs hooked up to the car and working cap and amp but the subs don't make any noise...I thought that maybe it was the RCA wiring but that tested out to be fine..then I checked the amp and all of it's fuses to be sure that that works--I even used a friend's amp to try to see if mine was blown but even his amp [that works fine in his car] didnt work. I tested the subs too, [using a battery] and they work as well so I just cant figure out why the system just isnt working. I know that the Trek had an amplified system come stock so that probably has something to do with it, but other than that I have no clue--can you guys help me out? Thanks so much!


----------

